

Save yourself the embarrassment with this android app. - androwise
http://market.android.com/details?id=com.outwalk.android.bytnotes

======
nodata
Title is terrible, so here's what it does:

"bytNotes is a simple notepad application with a very handy twist. It allows
you to create notes and link them to multiple contacts from your address book.
If any of these contacts calls you, the related notes are displayed in an
overlay for you to read before you answer."

